
Azure Durable Functions - ChicagoDave
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-functions/durable-functions-overview
======
ChicagoDave
I already love serverless architecture, but this is crazy good news.
Ordinarily you'd need to chain functions with events, but this allows you to
coalesce workflows where the event is always FAILURE or SUCCESS.

